# Berufe-Welt.de [ edit] !!



## Dochiv (22 Februar 2008)

Hi,
hab folgendes Problem, meine Schwester ist 14 Jahre alt und hat sich bei Berufe- Welt.de angemeldet nun muss sie 64,95 € bezahlen, da sie angeblich noch Mahnungen bekommen hat, die aber nie ankamen. Ich hab nun versucht dort anzurufen, aber da geht eh keiner ran. Was kann ich jetzt machen??
 Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Dave


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Berufe-Welt.de [ edit] !!*



Dochiv schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt machen??


ist immer dasselbe: 
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Berufe-Welt.de [ edit] !!*



Dochiv schrieb:


> ... nun muss sie 64,95 € bezahlen...


Muss sie?

Wieso??



Dochiv schrieb:


> ... da sie angeblich noch Mahnungen bekommen hat, die aber nie ankamen.


Also, deshalb muss sie schon mal jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Dochiv (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Berufe-Welt.de [ edit] !!*

Ja super Schau ich mir alles an, vielen Dank für die Info!!

Gruß.


----------



## Fang (27 März 2009)

*bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*

Ich habe in Jan. bei der Webseite http://www.berufewelt.de registeriert, da ich nicht gesehen habe, dass man 59,95 Euro dafür bezahlen muss. Es ist normalerweise immer kostenlos.
Ich habe bis jetzt nichts von dieser Webseite untergeladen. Gestern habe ich einen Mahnungbrief bekommen, dass ich 59,95 Euro zuzüglich Verzögerungskosten 5 Euro überweisen muss.:cry: Soll ich das machen? Hat jemand schon mal solche Erfahrungen? Kann ihr Vorschläge geben.

Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## physicus (27 März 2009)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*

Hallo!

Tja, ich würde die Links am Kopf der Seiten hier empfehlen. Lesen und die filme betrachten und VERSTEHEN.

Wollte dem link folgen, kam aber nur zu einer Seite, wo Stand. "hier entsteht eine neue Internetpräsenz". Also kann ich nicht sagen, ob es die übliche Vorgangsweise ist oder nicht.

LG
P


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*

berufe-welt.de

Online Content Ltd


----------



## Fang (27 März 2009)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> berufe-welt.de
> 
> Online Content Ltd


 


das war's. danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*

und das ist's:

*Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet* (Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen *(Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst* (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
*Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht?* (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
*Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film* (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## Fang (27 März 2009)

*AW: bitte um Hilfe:große Probleme bei der Registerieren*

danke sehr:-p


----------

